# Koozie/T-shirt design



## Hobie14T (Apr 8, 2009)

Here is what I have planned for the koozies and t-shirts. I was wondering if I should include the address of the haunt on the other side of the koozie? So far everyone has picked the one on the left. The t-shirts will have a design on the back and a smaller version on the left chest area. Any ideas would be appreciated. This is our first year for the koozies and shirts.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 28, 2009)

I like the one on the left, too. My maiden name is Fields, so I really love this!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I don't know what a "koozie" is so it's kind of tough to help you on that end of things.
From a designers end of things, I like the one on the left better than the one on the right, but I think you could do better on the lettering. The drippy text is overused on these designs, it makes the "Fields stick out on the left design because it's different. If you have everything wild or attention grabbing in it's design you basically tell the viewer that all the words have the same value. Kind of like typing in all caps, bold, italicized, and underlined. It's the boy who cried wolf, instead of paying attention to key words or facts the people forget it all.


----------

